# Period was 3 days early and only lasted 2 days!!??



## Beccaboop

Since about 3 months after I stopped taking the pill my cycles have been 30 days long but this month it came after 27 days at about 7pm and had stopped by about 8pm 2 days later.
We went on holiday to turkey the day before it started but I don't think that would of made it early if anything I thought the stress of flying would of made it late!
I'm really confussed I don't know what this means!!
Any ideas?? 
Thanks xxx

:hug:


----------



## Amalee

Well, the stress impacts the release of the egg - so that would have been impacted from stress weeks prior if stress is to blame. 

I could also be implantation bleeding, but I think that's longer than implantation bleeding usually lasts... Perhaps some seasoned moms could shed some light on that for you.


----------



## BeeLT

I wouldn't worry about it. I got off hormonal birth control a while ago and it took a few cycles for my period to get "normal". For 6 months they were always 24 days long (exactly) and bleeding lasted 2.5 to 3 days. Last month it was 26 days with barely 2 days of bleeding and this month it was 28 days, just started af. I don't think it's every the exact same for anyone.


----------



## Beccaboop

They were quite regular I stopped taking it in feb and for the first 3 months it was between 32 and 35 days but for the last 5 months it was exactly 30 days and now I'm confussed by this month being 27 days!!! Stupid periods!!


----------



## hazel924

My first af came exactly 1 week early and lasted a day and a half. Just came from doc bc I was having ovarian pain but he says everything looks perfect and that short wierd af's are expected when you first get off of the pill. Oh, and he did a sonogram which was what I really wanted him to do since I was on the pill for 11 years straight.


----------



## Beccaboop

But I've been off the pill 8 months now and they went quite regular and then went a bit funny this months that's what's confusing me!!


----------



## hazel924

Was it an actual flow? Could be that you had a thin lining and didn't have much to shed. Also you mentioned that you went away, that may have caused it to come earlier


----------



## Beccaboop

It was like a normal period I had pains and was bloated and everything!! I don't know why going away would make it early!! 

I think I'm going to see what happens with my next period and then decide what to do if anything!

Thanks xxx


----------



## charlie_lael

I just came back from a trip and I think the flying also made me early. I'm normally 30-31 days, but my last cycle was only 28. It was a normal flow though, so I can't help you with that. I do think that flying can alter your cycle to either be late or early, though.


----------



## hazel924

You may have been stressed about your trip, hence maybe started you early. Best of luck!


----------

